# [H] Grey Knights [W] 125$



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey all. I'm going to be posting all this up on ebay in a week or two but I wanted to give y'all here a chance at this first. The wife and I have really gotten into board games and I want to get two expansions for our current games but unfortunately we don't have the extra cash. So, I'm selling my grey knight collection.

I've got:


-1x Draigo (Grand Master)
-10x Terminators/Paladins
-10x Strike Squad
-1x Psy rifle Dread
-1x Dread w/ Assault cannon
-1x Dreadknight w/ Sword and Incinerator
-1x Codex

Most of the models have black primer and one or two of them have a small amount of silver painted on shoulder blades.

I'm asking for 125$ and the price of shipping (from Texas). If you're interested send me a message. Feel free to ask any questions.


----------

